# VEFK - gesetzliche Forderung oder nur vom VDE empfohlen?



## marvins42 (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wir schlagen uns in unserem Unternehmen seit geraumer Zeit mit der Frage herum, ob eine VEFK nun gesetzlich gefordert ist (und deshalb bei uns ein Organisationsmangel vorliegt) oder diese "Forderung" einzig und allein aus der VDE 1000-Teil 10 abgeleitet ist. Auf Nachfrage bei der Gewerbeaufsicht bekam ich nur zu hören, dass es für die VEFK keine gesetzliche Grundlage gibt.

Große Frage: wer hat nun Recht und geht es auch ohne, wenn organisatorisch die Elt.arbeiten geregelt sind?


MfG
marvins42


----------



## kermit (13 Januar 2009)

ich hab mich mal kurz hier schlau gemacht:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VEFK

und dort gefunden:





> In Deutschland sind nur Elektrofachkräfte berechtigt, elektrische Anlagen zu errichten, zu ändern oder instandzusetzen. Für Anlagen, die an das öffentliche Elektrizitätsversorgungsnetz angeschlossen sind - und dies sind nahezu alle, die mit 230/400 V betrieben werden -, muss die Elektrofachkraft zudem in das Installateurverzeichnis des Verteilungsnetzbetreibers (VNB) eingetragen sein. Gesetzlich geregelt ist dies in der _Verordnung über Allgemeine Bedingungen für den Netzanschluss und dessen Nutzung für die Elektrizitätsversorgung in Niederspannung_ (kurz: Niederspannungsanschlussverordnung, NAV) vom 1. November 2006. Dort heißt es in § 13 "Elektrische Anlage": _Unzulässige Rückwirkungen der Anlage sind auszuschließen. Um dies zu gewährleisten, darf die Anlage nur nach den Vorschriften dieser Verordnung, nach anderen anzuwendenden Rechtsvorschriften und behördlichen Bestimmungen sowie nach den allgemein anerkannten Regeln der Technik errichtet, erweitert, geändert und instand gehalten werden... Die Arbeiten dürfen außer durch den Netzbetreiber nur durch ein in ein Installateurverzeichnis eines Netzbetreibers eingetragenes Installationsunternehmen durchgeführt werden..._
> Von „http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrofachkraft“


 
Was ich aus Deiner Frage nicht herauslesen kann: willst Du wissen, ob jede Firma, die einen Treppenhauslichtautomaten betreibt, eine Elektrofachkraft benötigt, oder ob eine Firma, die sich an Elektrozeugs zu schaffen macht, eine solche braucht

EDIT: ich hab am Schluss da was bei Deiner Frage überlesen - demnach dürfe lt. Wiki in Deinem/Euren Fall wohl eine VEFK unerlässlich sein


----------



## jabba (13 Januar 2009)

marvins42 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir schlagen uns in unserem Unternehmen seit geraumer Zeit mit der Frage herum, ob eine VEFK nun gesetzlich gefordert ist (und deshalb bei uns ein Organisationsmangel vorliegt) oder diese "Forderung" einzig und allein aus der VDE 1000-Teil 10 abgeleitet ist. Auf Nachfrage bei der Gewerbeaufsicht bekam ich nur zu hören, dass es für die VEFK keine gesetzliche Grundlage gibt.
> 
> ...


 
Die einen sehen es so , die anderen halt anders ...

Úm welche arbeiten geht es denn hier ?

Die gesetztliche Grundlage wäre hier das Energiewirtschaftsgesetz, dies ist Grundlage der VNB (Netzbetreiber). Jeder (wie schon vorher geschrieben) der am Niederspannungsnetz des VNB's arbeitet muss eine Eintragung haben. Also auch z.B. beim Austausch einer Sicherung, Motorschutzschalter oder Motor. Die Aussage ist hier sehr eindeutig. 
Eine Ausnahme wäre, wenn euer Betrieb so gross ist, das er eine eigene (nicht gemietete) Trafostation hat, dann seit ihr nicht betroffen.


----------



## Homer79 (13 Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr selber was installiert oder "baut" müsst ihr definitiv jemanden haben, der im Installateurverzeichnis eingetragen ist und den Hut auf hat...oder ihr habt eine externe Firma oder Meister bzw. jemander der eine Eintragung hat.
Ist glaube ich auch Bundeslandabhängig...weiß ich aber nicht genau...


----------



## marvins42 (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leuts,

erstmal danke an Alle .

Wir haben einen Energielieferanten am Standort (Vattenfall), der bis zum Verteiler in der Fabrik verantwortlich ist, danach kommen unsere Elektriker ins Spiel, die dann Strippen ziehen, Motoren wechseln, Schaltschränke auswechseln oder bestücken etc.

Heute habe ich noch mit der Gewerbeaufsicht telefoniert und der dortige Beamte sagte mir (nach Rücksprache mit dem Juristen), dass die VDE Norm nur eine Empfehlung ausspricht, der Gesetzgeber eine solche VEFK (Verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft) aber nicht vorsieht.
Möchte sich der Oberchef aber den Rücken freihalten, so das GAA, so kann er einen Teil seiner Verantwortung delegieren, also den Schwarzen Peter mehr oder minder weggeben.


----------

